

A simple tool to check if Lulzsec has leaked your personal data - flardinois
http://siliconfilter.com/has-lulzsec-leaked-your-data-online-heres-a-simple-tool-to-check

======
zavulon
Reminds me of this: <http://ismycreditcardstolen.com/>

~~~
rufibarbatus
The fact that this site is not transmitted through TLS is mildly amusing.

------
staktrace
Are you sure you trust the people that wrote/published the widget? I wouldn't
be surprised if it was just a way to steal your e-mail address.

~~~
websymphony
Exactly. That was my first thought too.

~~~
zeedotme
This is Zee from The Next Web. I can absolutely 100% put-my-reputation-on-the-
line tell you that the widget is not harvesting emails. I know the developer
personally and trust him completely

------
pavel_lishin
"Oh, it's not a swindle. What you do is, see, you give 'em all your credit
card numbers, and if one of them is lucky, they'll send you a prize."

------
andreascreten
We are 100% sure.

(See this comment from our editor in chief:
[http://thenextweb.com/industry/2011/06/16/lulzsec-has-
releas...](http://thenextweb.com/industry/2011/06/16/lulzsec-has-released-
over-150000-names-emails-and-home-addresses-check-if-youre-one-of-them-
here/#lf_comment=1823766))

~~~
runjake
You won't even make the widget's author known. You're keeping that secret, and
I doubt you've had someone competent analyze the widget's source code. No
thanks.

Also, after some fuzzing, it looks like the widget might be vulnerable to a
SQL injection attack, so I hope nothing really is being harvested.

~~~
taybenlor
I can understand why they might want to keep that a secret. I can imagine some
group, perhaps Lulzsec themselves, attacking someone who tried to help the
victims.

------
dclowd9901
Probably a more secure way is to log into your Gmail account, scroll down to
the bottom of the page, and click on the "Details" link of the line "Last
account activity: 1.5 hours ago on this computer. Details" They show you
locations from where your account has last been logged into.

~~~
kijinbear
That will only tell you if somebody has hacked your Gmail account. The OP is
for checking if somebody may have hacked one of your other accounts (e.g.
Sony) where you used your e-mail address.

------
brianbreslin
I immediately thought that this wasn't worth the risk of trying just on the
off-chance its phoning back to Lulz with my info. Sort of asking to be hunted.
Maybe I'm paranoid...

------
edkennedy
I submitted my e-mail and got a syntax error. Great.

~~~
andreascreten
If you give the error we can ask the developer to fix it. It's a known bug.

